# Feb 19th race in Portage In



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Feb 26 th race in Portage Indiana*

We will race skinny tire tjets and fat tire tjets with the same format as the last race with a qualifying race and an A and a B main.We will run 50s thru 70s stockcars in skinny tire and any full fender body in fat tire including fray style . Then a regular afx magnatraction race with the current bodies we racing at park lane hobbies .Maybe Al can post a list for me here.track opens at 11 am qualifying race starts at noon.$7 charge for racing with deep dish pizza for lunch.And yes the Daytona race will be on.Disregard the first title the race is the 26th I was thinking of Al's Race


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I am in!!!!! What are the current bodies at Park lane for Magna-tractions?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*afx bodys*

as of now r trans am bodys / camaros /cudas/ trans an and others i missed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

No what are the new ones


----------

